# *** APR BBQ IX - 10.24.2009 ---- Updated Information!!!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Register at APR Today!* | *See Who's Registered!*
*Follow Us on Facebook!* | *Let friends and family on Facebook know you'll be attending!*
*Add to your Calendar!*
*When*
October 24th, 2009 
10am - 9pm
*Where*
APR LLC, 4800 US 280 West, Opelika, Al, 36801
*Event Information*
Home
Registration
Dates, Times, Directions and Accommodations
See Who's Registered

*Day Long Activities*
_10:00am - 09:00 pm_

Porsche, Audi and VW Car Show
Biggest Sale of the Year
Free Installs of APR Products
Tour the APR Performance Campus
Vendors/Sponsors
Fun For the Whole Family
Don't Miss the Game - College Football Broadcast

*Scheduled Events*
10:00am - Registration Opens
11:00am - 1st Tour Group
11:30am - 01:30pm - Lunch
12:00pm - 2nd Tour Group
01:00pm - 04:00pm - Games and Activities Begin
01:00pm - 3rd Tour Group
02:00pm - Final Tour Group
03:00pm - APR Motorsport World Release
03:00pm - 04:00pm - Final Activities and Games
04:00pm - Presentations, Technical Seminars and World Famous APR Raffle
06:00pm - Dinner
07:00pm - 09:00pm - Bonfire and Fireworks

*Past Events*
2008 BBQ Photos


----------

